# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  نرم افزار ویرایش کدهای برنامه های سیمبیان

## conter

با سلام دوستان عزیز کسی نرم افزاری برای ویرایش کدهای یک نرم افزار سیمبیان داره ؟ که بشه یک برنامه sis  یا sisx رو داخلش باز کرد و دستکاریش کرد و دوباره جمعش کرد ؟ 

مثلا برنامه ای که در پایین قرار دادم نسخه تریال هستش و طوری کار میکنه که از روی تاریخ گوشی بعد 10 روز اکسپایر میشه .... میخواستم ویرایشش کنم و کرکش کنم؟

----------

